# Glossybox Bergdorf Goodman Gift Card Hauls



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

Please tell us all about the goodies you purchased (doesn't have to be beauty items specifically) with your giftcards from the May 2014 Bergdorf Goodman Glossyboxes.

You may also use your gift cards at Neiman Marcus.

Remember gift cards expire June 15, 2014!

What's everyone eyeing &amp; buying?  If you didn't get a box or gift card, feel free to join us and let us know what you would buy?


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

I had 2 giftcards to spend (debated on trading for more, but decided against it). After putting a ton of makeup on my favorites list, I went the non beauty route and purchased something that I can use to justify my sub box addiction to the hubby...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







It was on clearance from $120 so I only paid $4! I hope it fits! It will be here Thursday.


----------



## Chelsea Fenton (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm planning on purchasing CHANEL ROUGE COCO SHINE HYDRATING SHEER LIPSHINE or Dior Beauty Dior Addict Lip Glow Color Reviver Balm. I'm so excited!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 2, 2014)

I had two gift cards, so this $70 supposedly miracle concealer (from reviews) cost me $20.  The reviews said it doesn't settle in lines and that's exactly what I needed.  If it's true it will be worth every penny when I have to pay full price next time.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 2, 2014)

I had the hardest time deciding what the get. I think I have spent more time on what to buy with these GC than my wedding! 

I've already ordered the Hourglass Ambient blush in Luminous Flush and when my next box comes in I'm going to order YSL Volupte Shine #17 Rose in Tension and possibly #5 Rouge in Danger. 

I realllly want the Cle de Peau but I already have the LMdB concealer that is really nice so I'll wait on that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> I had two gift cards, so this $70 supposedly miracle concealer (from reviews) cost me $20.  The reviews said it doesn't settle in lines and that's exactly what I needed.  If it's true it will be worth every penny when I have to pay full price next time.  Fingers crossed!


Oh good choice, I was almost going to go for this concealer myself, but I'm leaning towards Giorgio Armani foundation, once I get color matched.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 2, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh good choice, I was almost going to go for this concealer myself, but I'm leaning towards Giorgio Armani foundation, once I get color matched.


I'm also considering the GA foundation... I don't know where to go to get matched though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is it at Sephora or Ulta? Maybe at Dilliard's? Sigh. Small town problems, no fancy cosmetics counters.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I'm also considering the GA foundation... I don't know where to go to get matched though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is it at Sephora or Ulta? Maybe at Dilliard's? Sigh. Small town problems, no fancy cosmetics counters.


I'm heading to the Nordstroms in my area, I believe I can get matched there.  I don't think you'll find it at Sephora, I'm not sure about Ulta or Dillard's (I think they carry fragrance only).  Do you have a Macy's near by?

*Well darn my Nordstroms doesn't carry GA makeup in the store. I might try Macy's but I'll probably call them first to confirm. Otherwise, I might be out of luck.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> I had two gift cards, so this $70 supposedly miracle concealer (from reviews) cost me $20.  The reviews said it doesn't settle in lines and that's exactly what I needed.  If it's true it will be worth every penny when I have to pay full price next time.  Fingers crossed!


Please let us know how it works for you!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Please let us know how it works for you!


Will do!


----------



## lizbetstyle (Jun 2, 2014)

BIG DISAPPOINTMENT!!!

So excited. Perused BG for days. 

Decided on a Clinique duo eye shadow in twilight mauve/brandied plum. According to color swatches on line it has medium and deep bluish purple colors.  What I received looked like a grayish white and a dusky hint of purple color. I realize computer colors are not exact but this wasn't even close. Checked all the paperwork to see if I was sent something different than what I ordered but the numbers and name of product checked out.

Decided to try it thinking maybe it showed up better on my eyes....huge mistake. There is NO color payoff to these Clinique shadows, I tried building up the color but it wouldn't build. Within an hour, I had no eye shadow on so no staying power either.  Read the return policy and because I tried the shadow I can't return it.  So disappointed. Hate Clinique eye shadow, it is worthless and now I don't have the gift card to get something good.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 2, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> BIG DISAPPOINTMENT!!!
> 
> So excited. Perused BG for days.
> 
> ...


That stinks, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it would still be worth writing to them? Say maybe you think you got a defective product since it doesn't look like any of the swatches/reviews you've seen?


----------



## jayeme (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my boxes shipped to my parents' house since I was in the process of moving when I ordered them, so I don't have my gift cards in hand yet (although tracking says 2/3 boxes have been delivered). I think I want an Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder and Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush, but I can't decide which colors! It's harder to decide on the powder shades online, and I have nowhere near me to try them out...maybe I'll just get 2 blushes since I think it'll be easier to pick those colors. Also, that won't cost me anything out of pocket, and getting a blush and a powder would cost me a little bit.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 2, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> BIG DISAPPOINTMENT!!!
> 
> So excited. Perused BG for days.
> 
> ...


I hate that this happened to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It must be really frustrating to have gotten yourself all excited about the gift card and trying something new, only to receive a product that wasn't at all like it was pictured on the website. I noticed when browsing BG and NM that their return policy for cosmetics isn't as good as Nordstrom's or Sephora's.  

You could try swapping with another MUT member, or give them a call and let them know how disappointed you are.  They may make a one time exception, since it's totally understandable that the color could look different on their website than it does in person.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 2, 2014)

This isn't the most exciting purchase, but I ordered a Chantecaille Lip Definer for $24.00, which came to $25.50 with tax.  It's something I needed, so I'm happy! I have another $25 to spend, and have almost convinced myself to put it towards their Save The Bees Palette as an early birthday present.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 2, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I got my boxes shipped to my parents' house since I was in the process of moving when I ordered them, so I don't have my gift cards in hand yet (although tracking says 2/3 boxes have been delivered). I think I want an Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder and Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush, but I can't decide which colors! It's harder to decide on the powder shades online, and I have nowhere near me to try them out...maybe I'll just get 2 blushes since I think it'll be easier to pick those colors. Also, that won't cost me anything out of pocket, and getting a blush and a powder would cost me a little bit.


 Just my two cents, nobody talks about it but Luminous light Hourglass ambient powder is gorgeous! It's my inner glow in a compact. I guess it depends on what you want to use them for. Everyone loves Dim light, and I have it and it's beautiful setting powder. It's not a dramatic change to me though. I have three others as well and for  me the one that makes the biggest difference is the Luminous light. Sweep it across your cheeks and down the nose and chin and it seriously makes me look radiant!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 2, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> Just my two cents, nobody talks about it but Luminous light Hourglass ambient powder is gorgeous! It's my inner glow in a compact. I guess it depends on what you want to use them for. Everyone loves Dim light, and I have it and it's beautiful setting powder. It's not a dramatic change to me though. I have three others as well and for  me the one that makes the biggest difference is the Luminous light. Sweep it across your cheeks and down the nose and chin and it seriously makes me look radiant!


Thanks for the tip! I have pale, cool-toned skin - do you think it would work for me? I'm afraid of getting something too dark/yellow/sparkly...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 2, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have pale, cool-toned skin - do you think it would work for me? I'm afraid of getting something too dark/yellow/sparkly...


It's not sparkly, but glowy. I believe it will work on any skintone just about. I have Incandesant light and it's a little more shimmery. It's definitely not yellow. They are all so gorgeous though. 

This blog is what pushed me to get the LL and I'm so happy with it! This is NOT my blog. Notice how she looks in the picture with flash. That's pretty sure how you will look while under lights. It's gorgeous. Also I think they all look darker in the pan than how they actually are. 

http://www.makeupandmacaroons.com/2013/10/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in.html


----------



## jayeme (Jun 2, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> It's not sparkly, but glowy. I believe it will work on any skintone just about. I have Incandesant light and it's a little more shimmery. It's definitely not yellow. They are all so gorgeous though.
> 
> This blog is what pushed me to get the LL and I'm so happy with it! This is NOT my blog. Notice how she looks in the picture with flash. That's pretty sure how you will look while under lights. It's gorgeous. Also I think they all look darker in the pan than how they actually are.
> 
> http://www.makeupandmacaroons.com/2013/10/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in.html


Thanks for the link! It does look pretty...such a hard decision!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just completed my BG haul and my total order is Hourglass Ambient blush in Luminous Flush, YSL Volupte shine #17 Rose in Tension, and YSL Volupte Shine #5 Rouge in Danger. I can't wait for my stuff to get here!!!!! This was my favorite Glossybox ever because I got to shop!!!!!


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 3, 2014)

i'm really excited to see what everyone gets!


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 3, 2014)

Nothing spectacular here with my single GC.  I bought the Estee Lauder Double Wear concealer. I got matched today at the Estee Lauder counter. I dropped another $78.00 to qualify for the free gift (Lily Pulitzer bag and its contents). I needed a cleanser/moisturizer to try so, it felt ok to do at the time. :blush:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

My items have shipped!  Yea!  So excited!  I spent $4.50 after my gift card and got $4.18 back from Ebates!  I think that is pretty good!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 3, 2014)

I really thought I was going to get an eye shadow palette, but in the end, I decided to pamper myself with way too expensive nail polish and bubble bath.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

I ended up getting the Giles &amp; Brother personalized bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited for it! (even though it's not going to ship until near the end of June, but it's totally worth the wait). 

Now just to think about what I want to spend the last $20 on...


----------



## Krystan (Jun 3, 2014)

Soooo.. I have 3 GCs.. I signed up for Neiman Marcus Last Call emails which got me a $10 off coupon.. so I'm contemplating getting shoes, because, SHOES! But I also already had my heart set on a foundation and foundation brush from BG... 

Makeup or shoes, makeup or shoes... It's so hard!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh well now that we can use the GCs at Neiman Marcus I just had to redo my whole cart! I'm a little over how much in gift cards I'll (eventually) have, but I can't decide if I should cut something, or keep it and spend a little extra. Here's what I've got, feel free to let me know if you have a strong opinion either way on any of these, because I need all the help I can get deciding!

Clinique Cheek Pop in Plum Pop

Clinique Moisture Surge Tinted Moisturizer Shade 01
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly and Free Nars Lip Gloss GWP
Tom Ford Beauty Lip Color in Cherry Lush
Clinique $34.50 GWP
Clinique Free GWP
Neiman Marcus GWP
Total: $160.50 and I'll have $125 in gift cards. I will of course be using ebates...but this means I'll be spending $35 out of pocket. Any cuts or additions I should make?


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's my 2nd purchase...

*I used 10% off and had to add something to get the $100 gwp, so I spent 15 on the extra and tax.





Nars Crystal Setting Powder  Item: NMS14_C1A7Y Color: CRYSTAL Qty: 1 $35.00 10% Off -$3.50 YOUR PRICE $31.50 Gift Packaging: YES Gift Note: YES Ship: Via Standard (3-5 business days) 





Fresh Sugar Plum Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 *NM Beauty Award Winner 2011!*  Item: NMS14_C0RME Qty: 1 $22.50 10% Off -$2.25 YOUR PRICE $20.25 Gift Packaging: YES Gift Note: YES Ship: Via Standard (3-5 business days) 






Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder  Item: NMS14_C05L0 Color: #2 Qty: 1 $24.00 10% Off -$2.40 YOUR PRICE $21.60 Gift Packaging: YES Gift Note: YES Ship: Via Standard (3-5 business days) 






Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment Petal  Item: NMS14_C1CWT Qty: 1 $22.50 10% Off -$2.25 YOUR PRICE $20.25 Gift Packaging: YES Gift Note: YES Ship: Via Standard (3-5 business days) 






NARS Yours with any NARS purchase  Item: NMS14_C1NLH Qty: 1 $0.00 Ship: Via Standard (3-5 business days) 






NARS Yours with any $100 Cosmetics or Fragrance Purchase  Item: NMS14_C1NED Color: BLUE Qty: 1 $0.00 






Clinique Color Surge Butter Shine Lipstick  Item: NMS14_C039B Color: PINK GODESS Qty: 1 $15.00 10% Off -$1.50 YOUR PRICE $13.50 Gift Packaging


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my first order today from BG and it was the wrong color!!! I ordered Hourglass Ambient Powder in Luminous Flush and they sent mood exposure. Now I have to return it and wait for them to send the right one.  :scared:  More waiting...


----------



## penny13 (Jun 4, 2014)

How long did people wait for their 10% off email from NM? I've been waiting a few days, and still...nothing.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 4, 2014)

penny13 said:


> How long did people wait for their 10% off email from NM? I've been waiting a few days, and still...nothing.


I never did get mine via e-mail - but I used the code WELCOME at checkout and received the 10% off.  I had to enter an e-mail address in a pop-up to use WELCOME - so I entered the one I signed up with, and that worked!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's my haul today - so excited!






I no longer use it - but I have a very vintage 90s Guerlain Meteorites set (and the vintage rainbow Meteorites brush that's so old it's no longer "rainbow"):






I think I was l_ong overdue_ for a new set / upgrade!  Thanks to everyone who posted the codes and offers!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 4, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I never did get mine via e-mail - but I used the code WELCOME at checkout and received the 10% off.  I had to enter an e-mail address in a pop-up to use WELCOME - so I entered the one I signed up with, and that worked!


I signed up for the emails and got DENIED the welcome offer because I had already signed up for NM Last Call's emails. How rude?!?!

I may try to use this, though I haven't even decided what I want.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 4, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I signed up for the emails and got DENIED the welcome offer because I had already signed up for NM Last Call's emails. How rude?!?!
> 
> I may try to use this, though I haven't even decided what I want.


That ain't right!  I'd definitely sign up again with another e-mail address!


----------



## penny13 (Jun 4, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I never did get mine via e-mail - but I used the code WELCOME at checkout and received the 10% off.  I had to enter an e-mail address in a pop-up to use WELCOME - so I entered the one I signed up with, and that worked!


Thanks! I had tried this and it's still not working - I chatted with someone online, who said they could do the order for me and deduct 10% manually but 1.I'm not 100% sure what I'm getting, and 2.I'm not sure I want to go through giving them all four of my gift card codes.... I guess I'll wait a little longer?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Here's my haul today - so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that exact set!!!!! I just threw the powder away about a year ago and I got it in 1997 or 98 and I STILL use that blush brush! It REALLY holds up!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 4, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> I had that exact set!!!!! I just threw the powder away about a year ago and I got it in 1997 or 98 and I STILL use that blush brush! It REALLY holds up!


I got mine in Epcot (WDW) at the House of Guerlain right around the same timefrime you did!  (We lived in Tampa and Orlando from 1997 - 2012.)  I walked inside and said, "_I have found my mother ship._"  My husband just smiled, nodded, and accepted the inevitable.  I can't believe how full and soft that brush is this many years later!  I still use it as a setting brush.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I got mine in Epcot (WDW) at the House of Guerlain right around the same timefrime you did!  (We lived in Tampa and Orlando from 1997 - 2012.)  I walked inside and said, "_I have found my mother ship._"  My husband just smiled, nodded, and accepted the inevitable.  I can't believe how full and soft that brush is this many years later!  I still use it as a setting brush.


Me too!!!!! Epcot House of Guerlain! I love that store!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

I had 4 giftcards, and I got miss dior blooming bouquet (100 ml).

I typically wear miss dior edt, but they didn't sell it, so I decided to try something new. Purchase was $98, so I paid nothing!


----------



## beautifullyinv (Jun 4, 2014)

I had $125 in gift cards to use and decided to spend it on some Diptyque items I have been eyeing. The rest I paid using ebates dollars I had just received in my paypal account so this was essentially free.  So excited!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> BIG DISAPPOINTMENT!!!
> 
> So excited. Perused BG for days.
> 
> ...


So sorry this happened to you. Hope you are able to  get a refund or an exchange.


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Jun 5, 2014)

Not valid on beauty or fragrance, but if anyone is interested in anything else at Neiman Marcus, you can get $50 off $200 with the code JUNE50.


----------



## sldb (Jun 5, 2014)

It's not beauty related, but I got a couple of scarves with my 2 gift cards:



Spoiler















In a spoiler because the photos are huge. I've really gotten into to scarves lately.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 5, 2014)

sldb said:


> It's not beauty related, but I got a couple of scarves with my 2 gift cards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choices! They are really pretty! I had actually eyeballed them already, but...makeups... lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 5, 2014)

Eeeek!  My items arrived and the Jo Malone packaging is amazing!  If a guy filled my bathroom with boxes full of Jo Malone bath oils, I would have a hard time not marrying him!


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 5, 2014)

Oof I just spent waaaay too much at NM, even with the 10% off and $50 in giftcards (wish I knew the ebates 8% was one day only!). I'm justifying this with the fact that I usually spend money on skincare so I don't have a lot of makeup essentials (seriously, I don't own foundation). I got:

Tom Ford lipstick in Indian Rose

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Foundation

Cle de Peau Beaute Concealer

Chanel Small Contour and Shadow Brush

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Lip Lift

Lancome Lip #9 Brush

Free Bag o' Samples


----------



## Krystan (Jun 5, 2014)

Shiseido Dual Balancing FoundationItem: BGS14_C1JJ5Color: B20Qty: 1$38.50Gift Packaging: YESIn StockShip: Via Standard(3-5 business days)



 




Shiseido Perfect Foundation BrushItem: BGS14_C0XA0Qty: 1$30.00Gift Packaging: YESIn StockShip: Via Standard(3-5 business days)



 




Orlane B21 Extraordinaire, 1mlItem: BGS14_C1K84Qty: 1$0.00PromotionShip: Via Standard(3-5 business days)



 




Lancome Advanced Genifique Youth Activating ConcentrateItem: BGS14_C1FWVQty: 1$0.00PromotionShip: Via Standard(3-5 business days)

I made my purchase. I just had my heart set on that brush. And I have this weird thing where if a brush is a certain brand I prefer to use it with that brands product. (My mac brushes are for my mac eyeshadows &gt;.&lt


----------



## Krystan (Jun 5, 2014)

Aw man I forgot to use ebates!! Oh well there goes three bucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyways, I had $0.84 left on a giftcard, it's less than a buck but if it helps, it helps:

2700100002219209 
CIN: 5029


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

sldb said:


> It's not beauty related, but I got a couple of scarves with my 2 gift cards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Eeeek!  My items arrived and the Jo Malone packaging is amazing!  If a guy filled my bathroom with boxes full of Jo Malone bath oils, I would have a hard time not marrying him!


Love Jo Malone! What scents did you get?


----------



## shelby333 (Jun 5, 2014)

I got the lipstick in this photo, it's color 165 Champs-Élysées and a Clinique polish in really rio.

I also have $1.50 left on one of my gift cards if anyone wants it.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

I ended up getting the Giles &amp; Brother Personalized Skinny Railroad Spike Bracelet ($55) and a Bobbi Brown lip liner ($22) for my mom because she refuses to spend so much on a single lip product. XD So I thought it'd be nice to treat her to something she wouldn't buy herself. 

It took FOREVER for me to get through to CS since the bracelet required calling in for the personalization and it won't ship out until late June, but it was well worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 5, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Love Jo Malone! What scents did you get?


The Orange Blossom bath oil. I had a tiny spay sample and fell in love, so now for special occasions I can literally bathe in it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 5, 2014)

Everyone should come back here and say how they liked or didn't like products they got with the GCs!


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 5, 2014)

How long did it take to get the Welcome code to work. It has been a couple of days since I signed up for emails and the code doesn't work for me. I was wanting to place my order.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 5, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> How long did it take to get the Welcome code to work. It has been a couple of days since I signed up for emails and the code doesn't work for me. I was wanting to place my order.


I've done it with two email addresses and both times it showed up at 11 AM two days after I signed up. Slooooooow.


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 5, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I've done it with two email addresses and both times it showed up at 11 AM two days after I signed up. Slooooooow.


Thanks, maybe it will work tomorrow.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 6, 2014)

Placed my order yaaaay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ended up with:

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Lys Soleia

Guerlain Les Voilettes Pressed Powder

and the Camp Gorgeous GWP. I chose orange because orange seems like a nice beach bag color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The powder was an impulse pick. I've been wanting to try it for a while now, but hadn't planned on getting it. (I wanted more Chantecaille glosses!) However I got so annoyed by Neiman's website that I ended up just chucking it in and going with it. Nevertheless, I'm excited!

... it seems like I have a real Guerlain obsession, ha ha.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm currently working on narrowing down my cart. I'll either be getting the YSL Creme de Blush in Rose Quartz &amp; YSL La Laque in Beige Leger for a total of $33 out of pocket not counting tax (with the 10% discount), or the 1.7 oz Prada Infusion d'Iris Eau de Parfum for $48.50 out of pocket (with discount/not counting tax). Decisions, decisions!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 6, 2014)

I need non-beauty product ideas. I want to reach the $200 mark.  I am at $130 now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 6, 2014)

I ordered Hourglass Ambient Light in Diffused Light. Excited to get it :lol:


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 6, 2014)

Just received the Tokyomilk Bon Bon Bubbling Bath, and it smells so good! I now have plans of taking a bubble bath while wearing my Jurlique moisturizing mask in a bit. My only complaint is that the bubble bath is in a glass bottle, and I just feel too clumsy for that.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 6, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> How long did it take to get the Welcome code to work. It has been a couple of days since I signed up for emails and the code doesn't work for me. I was wanting to place my order.


Mine wasn't working for a while, then today I got the email, and tried deleting a PWP I had in my cart, applied the code, added the PWP back into my cart and it worked. Maybe if you have a paid gift in your cart try deleting it first and then using the code.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my order today – a Jo Malone candle in 'Dark Amber &amp; Ginger Lily', which also came with a mini cologne GWP and a couple of little perfume samples I'd picked out. 

Everything is great, except I was a little disappointed because the candle leaked a bit onto the pretty label and wrapping. I probably should have thought of that, because I live in Alabama and it's pretty hot here. I don't want to send it back, but I did contact CS to see if they might consider putting a warning on the site about shipping candles in summer. (I've seen notices like that on other sites but wasn't thinking.) 

Anyway, if you're thinking about ordering a candle, you might want to reconsider!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh geeze...I wandered over to the Gourmet foods section on the Neiman site.

I will NOT purchase myself a fancy birthday cake and have it delivered, or will I?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh geeze...I wandered over to the Gourmet foods section on the Neiman site.
> 
> I will NOT purchase myself a fancy birthday cake and have it delivered, or will I?


DO IT!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> DO IT!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm very tempted!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jsp?N=0&amp;Ntt=tory+burch+bracelet&amp;_requestid=47913

I splurged on this bracelet. It was $62 after the gift card (no sales tax for me in Oregon) and I'm so happy with it.  First of all, it arrived packed in a silver BG box and the bracelet itself was wrapped up in layers of tissue paper.  The bracelet came with a beautiful royal blue velvet pouch.   I truly felt like I was opening a gift and it was so indulgent!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jsp?N=0&amp;Ntt=tory+burch+bracelet&amp;_requestid=47913
> 
> I splurged on this bracelet. It was $62 after the gift card (no sales tax for me in Oregon) and I'm so happy with it.  First of all, it arrived packed in a silver BG box and the bracelet itself was wrapped up in layers of tissue paper.  The bracelet came with a beautiful royal blue velvet pouch.   I truly felt like I was opening a gift and it was so indulgent!


Oh man, now I want one too. XD


----------



## Heidigale (Jun 6, 2014)

I ordered the Guerlain Meteorites, and the Guerlain brush Then used the Welcome and realized I was short of $100 for Camp Gorgeous so I added a Kiehl's lip balm and Nars pencil sharpener (needed a big one anyway). Used my 2 $25 GCs and then remembered I had a left over Neimans GC from a birthday return (score for me!) So, no actual $$$ spent. And, super excited to try the Meteorites at the recommendation of MUT!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 6, 2014)

Today was like birthday, Christmas, Easter basket, anniversary, and free dessert all rolled into one!
































I run a photography packaging business (I'm currently on hiatus due to health) - so I gasped and squealed when I saw the silver-plated gift tags.  Just gorgeous - the packaging was _almost_ as good as what was inside!  And the GWP was equally amazing.  I usually toss free bags (because I get a lot doing what I do), but this one will see some use the next time we head to the lake or beach!

Hope everyone else gets their goodies soon!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 6, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Today was like birthday, Christmas, Easter basket, anniversary, and free dessert all rolled into one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEST. DAY. EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 7, 2014)

This is what I got. Cannot wait until I get it and see if it lives up to its reviews.


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 7, 2014)

@@sasha3000 - dying to hear what you think of it...a friend of mine got one - but then moved to Australia so  I never did get to see if her skin improved or not lol


----------



## jayeme (Jun 7, 2014)

I just decided I wanted 2 Ambient Light blushes - and the colors I want are sold out now! Maybe I'll wait and see if they restock this week...and in the meantime figure out a backup plan.


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 7, 2014)

@@dancersmum I will let you know. I have been reading some of the reviews and people seem to love this device.


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 7, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> This is what I got. Cannot wait until I get it and see if it lives up to its reviews.


wow, what is this?


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 7, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I just decided I wanted 2 Ambient Light blushes - and the colors I want are sold out now! Maybe I'll wait and see if they restock this week...and in the meantime figure out a backup plan.


You won't regret it!  I spent half an hour at Sephora swatching the Ambient light blushes and it was almost impossible to decide, they were all so beautiful and versatile.  I picked up Luminous Flush (a light pink) and it applies and wears like a dream.  I'm going to pick up another shade soon.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I had 4 giftcards, and I got miss dior blooming bouquet (100 ml).
> 
> I typically wear miss dior edt, but they didn't sell it, so I decided to try something new. Purchase was $98, so I paid nothing!


i almost got that with my gift card but i cashed some points in at sephora for a mini version.  this is a great spring perfume and i'll be wearing it at my wedding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 7, 2014)

@PeaJay. I should have written a description  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. the Baby Quaser Plus. It is supposed to help rebuild collagen, decrease wrinkles, and help with skin tone and clarity.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 8, 2014)

Sigh. I was finally emailed the welcome code 48 hours after signing up, and it still won't recognize my email address. Not sure if I should wait another day or two, or just sign up with a different address.


----------



## IffB (Jun 8, 2014)

I went for the Tori Burch wedge flip flop. Could not get the Welcome coupon to work either, even after getting the email, so I ordered using Shopathome.com for the 10% cash back and emailed CS with the order number asking for the discount to be applied. Hope they will....


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Sigh. I was finally emailed the welcome code 48 hours after signing up, and it still won't recognize my email address. Not sure if I should wait another day or two, or just sign up with a different address.


I am having the SAME issue!!!  Gah!!  I even called NM to order over the phone but you can't use the gift cards over the phone.  They will tell you that the cards can't be used at NM, just BG.  I told them HAHA!  I have a whole website using them at NM!!!


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 8, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Today was like birthday, Christmas, Easter basket, anniversary, and free dessert all rolled into one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you pay for gift wrap or was it complimentary with 10% off?  I used to be "incircle" with them (before I got divorced and the ex ran away with 1/2 of everything) and then was out of work for a while.  It offered free unlimited gift wrap.  Oh they came up with some AMAZING wrapping!!  I'd buy everything and have it gift wrapped. Then when I got home, or it was delivered at home, I would CAREFULLY, unwrap it and then rewrap it for my Xmas gifts.  I'd take off the NM tags and people would marvel at my wrapping skills!  lol


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 8, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> Did you pay for gift wrap or was it complimentary with 10% off?  I used to be "incircle" with them (before I got divorced and the ex ran away with 1/2 of everything) and then was out of work for a while.  It offered free unlimited gift wrap.  Oh they came up with some AMAZING wrapping!!  I'd buy everything and have it gift wrapped. Then when I got home, or it was delivered at home, I would CAREFULLY, unwrap it and then rewrap it for my Xmas gifts.  I'd take off the NM tags and people would marvel at my wrapping skills!  lol


I had seen the code "KDGIFT" posted in the other thread - the code was stackable with the 10% off WELCOME code.  I couldn't resist since I'm a giftwrap junkie.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   (And I'm totally saving back one of the boxes and metal tags for my MIL's Christmas gift - ha!)


----------



## IffB (Jun 8, 2014)

NM has a 3 hour online sale starting at 7 pm EST


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 8, 2014)

For you ladies who can't get the WELCOME code to work, try deleting any gift with purchases or paid with purchase items from your cart and then applying the code. Then exit out of cart, and go back in and add them again. I couldn't get the code to work for me, but once I deleted a paid with purchase item, it worked, then I just added it back to my cart.


----------



## Christine Radice (Jun 8, 2014)

I had 2 GCs and used them at NM.com - I too tried to get the 10% off but the first email I used was previously registered and the second one I didn't get the email until 2 days after I placed my order.

I chose NM.com so I could get the Clinique PWP.  It was $34.50 with any Clinique purchase. I was soooo tempted to just buy another BG box at BG with my gift cards.

I also bought Alterna Bamboo Volume Strand Expand which I'd gotten a sample of in my March Glossybox. I swear though I spent a week pouring over BG.com then heard you could use it at NM or NM Last Call so I spent another day or two on those sites.. finally I just needed to commit to something so I could have my life back


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's what I got with my BG gift card. I only had one and it came out to exactly $25.00, so I paid nothing! Yay! 


I love it, goes on like silk!


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 9, 2014)

So I finally got 2 of my GC...and I placed my ordered on BG...

I spent $8 out of pocket on....the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette...been lusting after for while...never tried it so I'm super excited for it.

Still awaiting the arrival of my finally glossybox for May and will have one more chance to buy something else then but I just couldn't wait any more lol

No freebies etc...but I guess I can live with that this one time!  I can't wait till I get it!


----------



## IffB (Jun 9, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Sigh. I was finally emailed the welcome code 48 hours after signing up, and it still won't recognize my email address. Not sure if I should wait another day or two, or just sign up with a different address.


Same happened to me, I place the order anyway, then emailed Neiman Marcus the order number and asked for an adjustment. They emailed me back that the 10% discount was applied.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For you ladies who can't get the WELCOME code to work, try deleting any gift with purchases or paid with purchase items from your cart and then applying the code. Then exit out of cart, and go back in and add them again. I couldn't get the code to work for me, but once I deleted a paid with purchase item, it worked, then I just added it back to my cart.


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried clearing out my cart, starting with a fresh cart on a different device, clearing my cookies, and nothing works, so I think the problem is on NM's end, unfortunately. I signed up with a different address, but the blush I want is almost sold out, so I think I may need to be a bit more proactive!



IffB said:


> Same happened to me, I place the order anyway, then emailed Neiman Marcus the order number and asked for an adjustment. They emailed me back that the 10% discount was applied.


I might try this, thanks! Did the refund clear?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2014)

I got this - amongst other things - while they still had the save $50 on $200 since I didn't have many gift cards. I love him.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I got this - amongst other things - while they still had the save $50 on $200 since I didn't have many gift cards. I love him.


Did that code expire? I wish I had paid attention and realized that.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 9, 2014)

GRRR I am pissed at NM's CS right now. I signed up for the emails last week, got the welcome code email, the code doesn't work. Tried everything. So I started a live chat with their CS and the response I got was "We have no record of the promo code being assigned to this email. Have a nice day." And then no more chat. THAT IS TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE. Also, why wouldn't you just assign the promo code then? That would be the good CS thing to do. Or at least offer some other solution, not just what is basically "go away you liar bye."


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, I've been having a hard time getting decent customer service, too. I tried calling them about my order (which was accidentally canceled when I tried to make a change) and, after being on hold for 15 minutes, I talked to someone just long enough to give them my information before the call disconnected. They didn't call back even though my number was on the account. I was so annoyed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Did that code expire? I wish I had paid attention and realized that.


yes, yesterday, I believe. It wasn't good on beauty though.


----------



## Boadicea (Jun 9, 2014)

I was going to attach screenshot of my haul but I can't find the darn attachment button!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered Guerlain's Le Rouge G Lipstick in Gabrielle and Guerlain's Meteorites Pearls in 02 Clair.

After 3 gift cards, ebates 4% cash back and the 10% welcome offer, it comes to roughly $28 out of pocket. YAY. 

I had a terrible time getting the 10% code to work, but eventually got someone good on their chat who stayed with me as I placed my order and then gave her my order number. It took $13 off my order. It was worth the hassle for me. Also when I tried chat this time it looked different, it asked different questions before connecting me. I clicked the "Assistance" button at the top of the main screen, where before I had clicked on a Live Chat button.


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 9, 2014)

@@jayeme That is horrible customer service. 10% off is a great way to entice a customer to spend more and to keep them loyal to their company. I registered for their email and never got a 10% off welcome code just a bunch of ads filling up my email account.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 10, 2014)

Ebates worked for me too! I also got 2 of the GlamGlow eye treatments in my Camp samples, too bad that product does nothing for me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 10, 2014)

this thread is such an enabler. I went back and bought beauty items and got the gift with purchase.. WITHOUT any giftcards. LOL


----------



## megabn (Jun 10, 2014)

So I got all the coupon codes to go through just fine, but has anyone had trouble with finalizing their order on the NM site?  It's just sitting there, grayed out.....


----------



## megabn (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, well I switched browsers and got it to work.  Never mind!  Here it is, with the 10% Discount and free gift wrap codes.  I had three gift cards (should have gotten 4!!).  So this cost me $34.75  Let's see if I got the photos to work......


----------



## flushblush (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, that Fresh face cream is the best, @@megabn! Great haul.


----------



## Heidigale (Jun 10, 2014)

For those who got the Meteorites, can you tell me how much settling happened in your tin? I feel like there is a lot settled in mine,   a few broken pearls. My hubby thinks I am exaggerating, that this should be expected. I feel like I expected perfection for $60. Am I unreasonable? Thanks...


----------



## SaraP (Jun 11, 2014)

megabn said:


> Ok, well I switched browsers and got it to work.  Never mind!  Here it is, with the 10% Discount and free gift wrap codes.  I had three gift cards (should have gotten 4!!).  So this cost me $34.75  Let's see if I got the photos to work......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want to make another purchase...and I'm all out of GC's. $100 in fresh and 2 gwps!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 11, 2014)

Heidigale said:


> For those who got the Meteorites, can you tell me how much settling happened in your tin? I feel like there is a lot settled in mine,   a few broken pearls. My hubby thinks I am exaggerating, that this should be expected. I feel like I expected perfection for $60. Am I unreasonable? Thanks...


I really didn't think I had excessive settling and I didn't have any broken pearls.  I took a couple of photos of the deluxe sample I just got from Sephora and the tin I just got from Neiman Marcus.











I gently transferred the ones in the tin to the black box in the second photo - the box was totally black before I put them inside, so all of the powder traces you see were from the Meteorites.  And you can see the small amount of powder residue left in the tin.  At least based on the set I had in the late 90s, the amount of powder there isn't excessive to me.  If yours is worse, I would definitely complain - especially since you have broken pearls!

Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Heidigale (Jun 11, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I really didn't think I had excessive settling and I didn't have any broken pearls. I took a couple of photos of the deluxe sample I just got from Sephora and the tin I just got from Neiman Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I definitely had more settling and broken pearls than this. I guess I will contact neimans!


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 11, 2014)

I should register with another email address.  I have a list of things that I want to try but not enough money, even with $175 in GC.  Ugh! I want to try a few Hourglass products, the ambient light powder, the blush, then there is the meteorites and the brush and then I want the NARS make up stick, 2 different kinds. The longer I wait the more I want to get and then I may want to get something for my Swap Buddy. :blink:   I wish the 10% off code had worked for me on Sat.  Then all my decisions would have been made!  LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Such problems, huh?


----------



## Krystan (Jun 12, 2014)

BG forgot to gift wrap mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wah. I'm not even going to bother with CS over it.. I loooove the brush I got.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so happy to have gotten these gift cards but I can say without a doubt I will never order from Bergdorf Goodman again. They are so disorganized, the shipping is terrible, my experience with the customer service reps are 50/50. One was great the other was terrible. Neiman's is another story. They are owned by the same company but my experiences could not be more opposite. I got my NM order in 2 days and it was CORRECT. It took a while to get my BG order, it was wrong when I finally got it. Now the return process is taking forever. Not pleased with BG but yay for NM!!!!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 12, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> I am so happy to have gotten these gift cards but I can say without a doubt I will never order from Bergdorf Goodman again. They are so disorganized, the shipping is terrible, my experience with the customer service reps are 50/50. One was great the other was terrible. Neiman's is another story. They are owned by the same company but my experiences could not be more opposite. I got my NM order in 2 days and it was CORRECT. It took a while to get my BG order, it was wrong when I finally got it. Now the return process is taking forever. Not pleased with BG but yay for NM!!!!


I couldn't agree with you more!  I placed one large order at NM...no problems at all...fast shipping &amp; couldn't be happier. 

I placed two orders from BG...the first one was cancelled due to insufficient stock.  I'm still trying to get that one straightened out, because they told me last week that a note on my account said that the full amount of my order ($57) would be put back on my CC, even though $50 of it was from gift cards...that still hasn't happened!!! 

My 2nd BG order (Hourglass Ambient Lighting blush) took 2 weeks just to ship from a store in NY and I'm still waiting for it...I just pray it's the color I actually ordered.

Guess I'll be calling BG again tonight to find out what happened to my $50 credit for the cancelled order!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Yikes! I will definitely be placing my order at NM then! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 12, 2014)

I didn't have any problems with bg, but I did prefer to shop nm. They have more of the brands I use and they also had gwp's, which lets face it we love. They do allow stackable codes as well.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

I wish I could make my purchase, just heard that apparently my actually subscription box is not arriving because they sold out. I paid for it a month ago. My 4 gift boxes have tracking numbers but haven't updated and I suspect they haven't really sent these either. I'm demanding a refund and a gift card because that's really all I wanted. And if my gift boxes did actually ship I'm disputing the charges because at this point it's ridiculously late.


----------



## amyd1259 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm trying to make my purchase on Neiman Marcus and it will not go through. I've talked to 2 different live chat reps and they're both telling me that the Gift Card can only be used on Bergdorf Goodman and not Neiman Marcus. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm getting pretty annoyed.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2014)

I picked up two bottles of Juicy perfume with my Neiman gift card - they just came today


----------



## jayeme (Jun 12, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> I'm trying to make my purchase on Neiman Marcus and it will not go through. I've talked to 2 different live chat reps and they're both telling me that the Gift Card can only be used on Bergdorf Goodman and not Neiman Marcus. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm getting pretty annoyed.


That is annoying! I just made my purchase last night &amp; didn't have that problem - BUT the CS reps told me that the gift cards couldn't be used there when I was having another problem. However, at least in my case, they were wrong. 

I got two NARS blushes, for anyone who is interested - Mata Hari and Desire. I've never owned anything from NARS before so I hope I chose well!


----------



## pbpink (Jun 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wish I could make my purchase, just heard that apparently my actually subscription box is not arriving because they sold out. I paid for it a month ago. My 4 gift boxes have tracking numbers but haven't updated and I suspect they haven't really sent these either. I'm demanding a refund and a gift card because that's really all I wanted. And if my gift boxes did actually ship I'm disputing the charges because at this point it's ridiculously late.


have not read whole thread BUT my box arrived later than others and the expiration date on GC was july 15th - HTH


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 13, 2014)

I decided to buy a Clarisonic with my gift cards and the 10% off and using ebates.  I also go the tote promotion and added the gift bag option.  

I should have bought more glossy boxes to get more gift cards.

I just placed my order at the Nieman Marcus website and was able to use the two $25 gift cards without trouble.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

pbpink said:


> have not read whole thread BUT my box arrived later than others and the expiration date on GC was july 15th - HTH


Yeah I have heard that, but my problem is I paid for 5 boxes because I wanted 5 gift cards. Also my 4 boxes that have supposedly shipped have tracking numbers but have not updated at all in the 3 days since they were shipped. No location at all.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

How does everyone who got Fresh stuff with their GC like their lip scrub? I'm thinking of getting one with my order.


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 13, 2014)

I placed my order with Neiman's. Used the GC with no problem. BUT my item I ordered is on backorder...  :angry:    No date given when it will be sent... UGH... But I did get a GWP - Estee Lauder lip sampler.  My whole order was $2.00.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 13, 2014)

Glossybox just sent me an extra code so I just bought a Bobbi Brown touch up stick for $0.50. Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Jun 13, 2014)

Finally placed my order from Neiman Marcus. I bought a Lollia petite hand cream "In Love"  for my sister, and because I'm a sucker for sets I got the Neiman Marcus Kiehl limited edition set, and Library of Flowers bath goods sampling set in "Forget Me Not". Can't wait to get it! Used both the 10% discount I got in my email with the gift wrap promo KDGIFT stacked  :wub:   I did however spend some out of pocket because I only had two gift cards. Also my cart didn't add up to $100 so not sure how I still got the bag promo (not complaining though lol)


----------



## megabn (Jun 14, 2014)

Well fedex woke me up, but I don't mind.  Here it is.  3gc and about $35 will get you alllll this.  Already used the lip scrub and lip treatment, both are excellent.  Happy Saturday!  (It looks like the computer is turning the photos on their side, but I'm sure you'll get the idea just fine.)


----------



## McMacy (Jun 14, 2014)

My total was only $32 (Bobbi Brown lipstick in Candied Red and Kiehl's Lip Balm #1) but it let me keep the giftbag with $100 purchase in my cart too when I checked out...Kind of felt like I was scamming them but it looks like it's letting others do this too? I'm thinking Glossybox should come with a giftcard every month!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 14, 2014)

It's in my cart right now with a $6 sharpener....


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 14, 2014)

The tote bag GWP will cancel out after the order processes.  So please don't expect a gift tote unless you have spent the $100 minimum requirement.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 15, 2014)

last day to use the giftcard today. I finally made my decision to buy the hourglass ambient lighting blush in luminous flush! I am so excited about the order since lots of people are talking about the product!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 15, 2014)

@@Babs28 I figured it was worth a shot, I really like the $5 polish, so I'm good either way.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> last day to use the giftcard today. I finally made my decision to buy the hourglass ambient lighting blush in luminous flush! I am so excited about the order since lots of people are talking about the product!


Which store had it in stock? I can't find it on either BG or NM. They sent me the wrong color from BG then the site shows Luminous Flush out of stock now.


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 15, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> Which store had it in stock? I can't find it on either BG or NM. They sent me the wrong color from BG then the site shows Luminous Flush out of stock now.


I found it on BG. It does say that it will ship from the store though, so I wonder if they will mess it up or not. I just checked though, and it is not there anymore. I wonder if they have a limited supply and I snagged one of the last ones.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm so proud of myself for being strong!  I looked at my stash of unused makeup that I know I will get to *someday* and decided to buy a new bra!  I love Wacoal and they fit great on me, and it is tough to find quality bras in my size (34G).  It took all of my strength not to get another Glossybox even at $40 and hope for another mascara and another gift card, but again... I am tough and resisted!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2014)

I took a chance on the Armani foundation, I couldn't get the 10% code to work and being that it's Sunday night and the card expires in 2 hours I just went with the foundation.  At least with free returns I can swap the shade if it isn't right.  

I really wanted to order a uber fancy cake for my b-day but I'll just get one locally for much cheaper, I'm sure.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 15, 2014)

So excited I was able to place my order today at NM!

I'm really happy!!!!!!!

I ordered some lipsticks and nail polish.

The tote and a lotion should come for free and I added the free gift wrapping.

My cash total $2.75




I'm still in shock my boxes arrived after getting the, email that I would not get them while I was on vacation. I got home just in time too.

Since in my boxes the coupons expired today.

Woo, talk about a close call.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 16, 2014)

After a week of trying to get that darn 10% code to work, I finally got it through and discovered it wasn't valid on YSL Beaute items, haaaaa. My fault for not reading the fine print! I moved the YSL nail polish I wanted to my Sephora wishlist, then used my gift card toward the YSL Creme de Blush in Rose Quartz. It's been on my wishlist for years, so I'm still very happy. However, it was the last one and is shipping from a store, so I hope it goes through without any problems! *crosses fingers*


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 16, 2014)

BG is living in the stone age. I sent them back the merchandise they incorrectly sent me and they are sending my refund by MAIL. it should be here in 2 WEEKS. Seriously. I'm so annoyed with them it's not even funny.


----------



## shelby333 (Jun 17, 2014)

So I received my lipstick and it was completely broken. $38 wasted. I am too impatient to wait for BG to get back to me and I'm too mad to even bother sending it back for a replacement.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2014)

Did FedEx leave your items or require a signature?


----------



## klg534 (Jun 17, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> The tote bag GWP will cancel out after the order processes.  So please don't expect a gift tote unless you have spent the $100 minimum requirement.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got one with a $25 order..... but this was last week. I was surprised but they sent it!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 17, 2014)

I did have to sign for my BG package. Not NM though.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 17, 2014)

I just got my package from NM today! NARS blushes in Mata Hari and Desire. I love the color of Mata Hari! Desire looks crazy bright in the pan and swatched on my arm, but I think I'll like it on my face. FedEx just left the package at my door- kind of annoying since I live in an apartment complex and lots of people walk by all the time...wish they'd left it at the office like UPS does. Oh well, though, I got it, so I'm happy! I also got my Glamspotters free L'Oreal lip products today so it was a really good mail day.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 18, 2014)

I love seeing what everyone is getting! I'm kinda bummed neither of my GB shipped to me...but I wasn't familiar with Bergdorf Goodman (I was one of the few who had never heard of this store) so I don't really know what I'm missing anyway I guess!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 18, 2014)

I just received my order from NM today.  Even though my order was clearly marked for gift wrap, none of my items were wrapped.  Both the meteorites and the brush look like they had been returns.  The boxes were missing part of the top layer, like tape had been pulled off.  The outside velvet of the brush had powder smudges on it.  uestion for those of you who ordered the meteorites.  Was there anything between the puff and the product?  Some type of plastic divider?  My puff was right on top of the pearls and looks like it has been used.   was just curious if that could have happened in shipping.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got my Glossybox a few days ago and noticed the giftcard attached was expired. :\ Oh well. Saves me money. LOL


----------



## penny13 (Jun 18, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I just received my order from NM today.  Even though my order was clearly marked for gift wrap, none of my items were wrapped.  Both the meteorites and the brush look like they had been returns.  The boxes were missing part of the top layer, like tape had been pulled off.  The outside velvet of the brush had powder smudges on it.  uestion for those of you who ordered the meteorites.  Was there anything between the puff and the product?  Some type of plastic divider?  My puff was right on top of the pearls and looks like it has been used.   was just curious if that could have happened in shipping.


My puff was also on top of the pearls, and it did look like there was product on it. I think it is less of a puff to use, and more something squishy to help protect the pearls - the pearls rub against it instead of breaking against the tin. This is just my guess.


----------



## penny13 (Jun 18, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I just got my Glossybox a few days ago and noticed the giftcard attached was expired. :\ Oh well. Saves me money. LOL


I'm sure you can contact Glossybox and get a new code! Don't give up!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I just got my Glossybox a few days ago and noticed the giftcard attached was expired. :\ Oh well. Saves me money. LOL


Yeah Glossybox told me to email them my codes and they contact BG to extend the date for you. You paid for it! You deserve a working GC!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 18, 2014)

Yessssss, my order is coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got an $25 off $50 at nm! Code was thanks25 and I still have my swappee -gc!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> I just got an $25 off $50 at nm! Code was thanks25 and I still have my swappee -gc!


Exciting! Turns out that one has to have an email address associated with it so I'm going to save my last GC and hope they email me something good before this one expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 18, 2014)

All 7 of my GCs expire on JULY 15th.  I'm pretty happy about that BUT the Camp Beaty bag expired and there are hardly any GWP left!  Sigh.. I can't win!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jun 18, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> All 7 of my GCs expire on JULY 15th.  I'm pretty happy about that BUT the Camp Beaty bag expired and there are hardly any GWP left!  Sigh.. I can't win!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you made any purchases from NM? I just received a $25 off $50 code thanks25, but it's email specific. If you place a order it may come in a week or two?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 18, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> All 7 of my GCs expire on JULY 15th.  I'm pretty happy about that BUT the Camp Beaty bag expired and there are hardly any GWP left!  Sigh.. I can't win!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sure they'll have more GWP between now and then! I would hold off if you can and wait and see what they offer! You might get something even better   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jun 18, 2014)

I also got one from BG $25 off $100, but me and my swappee like the brands at nm better  :satisfied:


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 18, 2014)

My 1st item came from NM today. It was my Essie Nail polish, it was wrapped in bubble wrap and had brown paper throughout. It was in huge box maybe 6"x12" I'm not sure why they used such a huge box for 1 small nail polish bottle, the rest of my order is due to arrive on Friday.


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Have you made any purchases from NM? I just received a $25 off $50 code thanks25, but it's email specific. If you place a order it may come in a week or two?


@@SaraP - No, I haven't placed any orders yet! I have been waiting for my Welcome offer with 10% off to work!!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 18, 2014)

@@Babs28 try the code welcome...it's the one they will sent in 24-48 hours, but it may be working already.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 19, 2014)

@@Babs28 I signed up with one email, couldn't get the code to work after almost a week of trying, then signed up with a different email - it worked for me then, with my second email address.


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jun 19, 2014)

I only had one GC to spend, so I went to NM Last Call and bought a small crossbody bag from Violet Ray. It only cost me $5 out of pocket. It's the perfect size and I love the color!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 19, 2014)

Super Cute!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2014)

My fancy pants foundation should be on my door when I get home tonight!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 19, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> My fancy pants foundation should be on my door when I get home tonight!


Yay! My fancy pants Creme de Blush should be on mine when I get home... can't wait!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 19, 2014)

Ooooh it's a fancy pants party!!!  :king:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 19, 2014)

How long did it take people to get their shipping notifs from NM? I ordered on Saturday... it's Thursday now. I only got one item, and it was a lipstick. :/ This seems like a long delay


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> How long did it take people to get their shipping notifs from NM? I ordered on Saturday... it's Thursday now. I only got one item, and it was a lipstick. :/ This seems like a long delay


I'll have to dig it out of my email, but I ordered Sunday evening and my foundation arrived today.  I think my shipping notice was to me on Monday? I'll have to verify.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> How long did it take people to get their shipping notifs from NM? I ordered on Saturday... it's Thursday now. I only got one item, and it was a lipstick. :/ This seems like a long delay


A bunch of my items were backordered, maybe yours was? I ordered Saturday and only two of my 6 items are supposedly arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 19, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@Babs28 I signed up with one email, couldn't get the code to work after almost a week of trying, then signed up with a different email - it worked for me then, with my second email address.


I did this too. I'm sure the code will work now, I'm just waiting on GWPs to show up! I have until July 15th so hopefully something awesome will come out between now and when my GCs expire! Right now, there are only 9 GWP available!!  That's horrible!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 19, 2014)

Really happy with what I chose to get with my gift cards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






This is the Giles and Brother Personalized Skinny Railroad Spike Bracelet. I had it personalized at no extra cost and I love it! Sadly, it didn't come nicely gift-wrapped since it was sent directly from the store itself. 






But the item I ordered for my mom came nicely gift-wrapped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Just a Bobbi Brown lip liner, because she likes Bobbi Brown but won't spend $22 on something like this. XD


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

Great looking bracelet! Good choice.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> A bunch of my items were backordered, maybe yours was? I ordered Saturday and only two of my 6 items are supposedly arriving tomorrow.





Bizgirlva said:


> I'll have to dig it out of my email, but I ordered Sunday evening and my foundation arrived today.  I think my shipping notice was to me on Monday? I'll have to verify.


Maybe! I ordered a YSL lipstick -- I could've just walked into the store and gotten it faster, probably. Ah well, I'm lazy XD;


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 19, 2014)

my order from BG just got cancelled, ugh, so annoying.. was really looking forward to trying the hourglass ambient blush.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 19, 2014)

My $5 nail polish order showed up today, along with my (you gotta spend $100) gwp. So weird it let me do that...even weirder they sent them in separate shipments!?!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Great looking bracelet! Good choice.


Aww thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 20, 2014)

wow @@SaraP you got lucky!

My BG ordered arrived...they did something weird and credited my card with the amount and then charged it the full amount (ends up even but just different) ...they forgot the pretty packaging but I paid for photos so I could make sure that the right thing was sent to my shipping address.

I didn't get any GWP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I did get something that has been on my wishlist for ever and ever...the hourglass palette $8 spent in cash only!

My 3rd glossy is never arriving so I'm bummed as I was hoping to use it on my summerswap person.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 20, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> wow @@SaraP you got lucky!
> 
> My BG ordered arrived...they did something weird and credited my card with the amount and then charged it the full amount (ends up even but just different) ...they forgot the pretty packaging but I paid for photos so I could make sure that the right thing was sent to my shipping address.
> 
> ...


They canceled one of my GB's.  But I mentioned I had sent hey were sending others a gift code and asked if they would be sending me one.  They did..  You should ask for one.


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 20, 2014)

I bought 7 GBs and received all of them. They all had the same contents. @[email protected], if either of you want something(s) from the boxes, I'd be happy to send it your way. I'm certainly not going to use it all and I'm not a big trader.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2014)

I got my foundation yesterday, it's really lovely and the shade is just about perfect. It's a smidge light, slightly too pink but considering I have a slight tan I think it'll be perfect most of the year. I'll see how it wears today.


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 20, 2014)

@@marigoldsue - I was using glossydots for a box so I don't think they will be that nice...they are sending me an extra July box as I am not that keen on the spoilers for June instead.  If they ever have a deal like the BG deal again - I will just buy the boxes!  I think the redemption boxes were last priority.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 20, 2014)

I received my YSL Creme de Blush in Rose Quartz from NM yesterday! Wearing it now; it's a very natural-looking cool pink that is buildable and blendable. It's been on my wishlist for years and I'm so pleased to finally have it. NM shipped that tiny thing in a giant box with a bunch of packing over top of it, but not much underneath - not the most adept packing job, but it got here promptly and in one piece!


----------



## Andieking (Jun 22, 2014)

So I just placed my BG order a few days ago and used 2 $25 gift cards and then the remaining $10 on my debit card. My order has shipped already but the payment hasn't been taken out on my bank account? Did that happen to anyone or does it maybe just take a while for them to take out the payment??


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> my order from BG just got cancelled, ugh, so annoying.. was really looking forward to trying the hourglass ambient blush.


They're not going to be selling it any longer.  They sent me two of the wrong shade which happens to be the same shade of an HG blush that I already own (and I only own one -- what a coincidence).  Anyway, they sent me a refund because they're no longer selling it.  Sorry about that.. :-(


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2014)

Andieking said:


> So I just placed my BG order a few days ago and used 2 $25 gift cards and then the remaining $10 on my debit card. My order has shipped already but the payment hasn't been taken out on my bank account? Did that happen to anyone or does it maybe just take a while for them to take out the payment??


Hmmmm.. when I had to cover some of my order with my CC..  It was immediately charged to my CC.   That is strange.


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 22, 2014)

Andieking said:


> So I just placed my BG order a few days ago and used 2 $25 gift cards and then the remaining $10 on my debit card. My order has shipped already but the payment hasn't been taken out on my bank account? Did that happen to anyone or does it maybe just take a while for them to take out the payment??


If you placed the order on Friday itMay take til overnight Monday to show up. So

You would see it on Tuesday. This sometimes happens if they run the debit card like a credit card. Happens to me all the time when I use my debit card for gas.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 22, 2014)

dash4 said:


> They're not going to be selling it any longer.  They sent me two of the wrong shade which happens to be the same shade of an HG blush that I already own (and I only own one -- what a coincidence).  Anyway, they sent me a refund because they're no longer selling it.  Sorry about that.. :-(


That's disappointing to hear - I was hoping the color I wanted (Mood Exposure, or second choice, Ethereal Glow) would come back in stock. Oh well, now I have to figure out what else I want.


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 22, 2014)

dash4 said:


> They're not going to be selling it any longer.  They sent me two of the wrong shade which happens to be the same shade of an HG blush that I already own (and I only own one -- what a coincidence).  Anyway, they sent me a refund because they're no longer selling it.  Sorry about that.. :-(


That's sad. Now I don't know what will happen with my GC. Do they give you another one?


----------



## dash4 (Jun 23, 2014)

jayeme said:


> That's disappointing to hear - I was hoping the color I wanted (Mood Exposure, or second choice, Ethereal Glow) would come back in stock. Oh well, now I have to figure out what else I want.


Yeah, I know.. I wanted Ethereal Glow too and after they sent me the wrong I color - I noticed it disappeared off the site..



emilylithium said:


> That's sad. Now I don't know what will happen with my GC. Do they give you another one?


No, they just cut me a check.  And it got here quick -- it only took 3 days.


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 23, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Yeah, I know.. I wanted Ethereal Glow too and after they sent me the wrong I color - I noticed it disappeared off the site..
> 
> No, they just cut me a check.  And it got here quick -- it only took 3 days.


Aw, okay. That's pretty good. Though, i will have no incentive to spend it on anything there anymore.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 23, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> Aw, okay. That's pretty good. Though, i will have no incentive to spend it on anything there anymore.


Yeah, I was surprised by it too.. One of them was paid for by my CC though.. but the other was paid w/the GC.  They did tell me they were going to reissue one of them with a GC and the other was going to be credited back to me on my debit card.. Neither happened -- a check came in the total amount for both blushes.. which is fine by me..


----------



## Andi B (Jun 23, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> That's sad. Now I don't know what will happen with my GC. Do they give you another one?


I had an order cancelled that I used 2 GCs on, and they gave me several different stories before finally FedExing me a new $50 gift card.  It was frustrating having to call more than one, but they made it right in the end.


----------



## Andieking (Jun 23, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Hmmmm.. when I had to cover some of my order with my CC..  It was immediately charged to my CC.   That is strange.





ahannlv said:


> If you placed the order on Friday it
> 
> May take til overnight Monday to show up. So
> 
> You would see it on Tuesday. This sometimes happens if they run the debit card like a credit card. Happens to me all the time when I use my debit card for gas.


It is weird! I actually placed the order on Wednesday night so I'm thinking it should of posted on my account already. Where did they take the $10 out of then?! Hopefully they didn't charge some random card. Either way, I ordered the Guerlain meteorites and I'm so excited!!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

I still have one $25 card, and I got the THANKS25 code from NM but then I learned that it isn't good on Beauty or Fragrance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And there really isn't anything else I want.

Anyway, does anyone have something in the $25 range (willing to spend a max of $10 out of pocket) that they already got &amp; loved?? The lipstick I kinda wanted is on back order until the end of July so I'm at a loss now...


----------



## SaraP (Jun 25, 2014)

My most loved product I ordered was the Nars setting powder, it was $35 and is awesome! I was able to get the coupon to work on beauty...


----------



## SaraP (Jun 25, 2014)

Ugh! you're right!!! It worked last week :scared:


----------



## SaraP (Jun 25, 2014)

Thankyou still works on beauty at BG $25 off $100


----------



## Babs28 (Jun 25, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I still have one $25 card, and I got the THANKS25 code from NM but then I learned that it isn't good on Beauty or Fragrance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And there really isn't anything else I want.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have something in the $25 range (willing to spend a max of $10 out of pocket) that they already got &amp; loved?? The lipstick I kinda wanted is on back order until the end of July so I'm at a loss now...


@@jayeme, Nevermind, I'm an idiot!! I totally misread your post!!! SORRY!!


----------



## McMacy (Jul 1, 2014)

Well I was really excited for the $25 off $50 code I received until you all pointed out that it can't be used on beauty! Has anyone found something to spend it on other than like a $55 phone case? haha


----------



## jayeme (Jul 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> My most loved product I ordered was the Nars setting powder, it was $35 and is awesome! I was able to get the coupon to work on beauty...


Hey, was that the translucent powder or did you get a color?


----------



## SaraP (Jul 1, 2014)

@@jayeme It was the translucent and I'm very dark but no white cast!!

@@McMacy I used it in the jewelry department.


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sigh...I'm still sitting on 7 GCs! I'm waiting for a super kick ass GWP or just one GWP!!!!  There are ONLY 7 Beauty Offers....7!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just checked Bergdorf Goodman and while they don't have any GWP, they DO have the Hourglass Ambient Lighting powders in stock as well as the blushes!!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 2, 2014)

@@Babs28 I didn't have this experience, but others had problems receiving the correct colors when the hour glass was sent from store. Just FYI


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@Babs28 I didn't have this experience, but others had problems receiving the correct colors when the hour glass was sent from store. Just FYI


Thank you!!  That's good to know.  I think I may just get the Ambient Lighting Palette for me, something that my Summerswap buddy wants  and then spend the rest on some NARS products I would like.  I was all set 3 weeks ago to pull the trigger and buy what was in my cart......now, I have NO IDEA.  I just started looking at leather jackets!!  LOL  Someone SAVE ME from my indecisive hell!!!!  :blink:     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 5, 2014)

oh!!  Too many decisions.  I decided to nix the beauty products and can't decide between this coat:





or this coat




What to do?  What to do?  Too many decisions!!  Ugh!! With the 10% off Welcome code, I can still get 1 beauty item!  Yay So I am happy with that, I just can't decide on the coat!!!


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 5, 2014)

oooooooo - I love the top one!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 5, 2014)

The black one is more unique


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 5, 2014)

I love the white coat! It's so classic!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 5, 2014)

@@Babs28 LOVE the white one, there is nothing better for winter imo than a long, white coat! :wub:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2014)

I love the white one, but if you're like me, anything white is not easy to keep clean and looking neat and white.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't forget to use your giftcards! They'll be expiring soon (for anyone has giftcards with a July expiration date).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2014)

Mod reminder:  Trade requests are not allowed in this thread.  They will be removed.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay, after much going back and forth, I finally made a decision and spent my last gift card! It was down to the NARS pressed powder or an Hourglass blush.....and I chose....blush! The reasoning being that if I love a pressed powder I will probably use it all and want more but not want to spend so much money on a regular basis, but even if I love the blush lots, well, I will probably never use an entire blush. (But I might want other colors...hmm...didn't think of that....) So, the order is placed! I ordered "mood exposure" and hopefully that is the shade I actually get. I did have to spend $10 out of pocket, but that is a steal for Hourglass! Now I'm excited and impatient and I just want it to go ahead and get here!


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 14, 2014)

@@jayeme - please let us know how it is - its on my wish list...but I can't figure out what colour lol


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Okay, after much going back and forth, I finally made a decision and spent my last gift card! It was down to the NARS pressed powder or an Hourglass blush.....and I chose....blush! The reasoning being that if I love a pressed powder I will probably use it all and want more but not want to spend so much money on a regular basis, but even if I love the blush lots, well, I will probably never use an entire blush. (But I might want other colors...hmm...didn't think of that....) So, the order is placed! I ordered "mood exposure" and hopefully that is the shade I actually get. I did have to spend $10 out of pocket, but that is a steal for Hourglass! Now I'm excited and impatient and I just want it to go ahead and get here!


I am jealous!! So happy you were able to get what you wanted!!  After purchasing a leather jacket from NM's last call ( almost identical to the one I posted here, but less expensive, I decided to purchase the Guerlian Meteorites pearls and a NARS The Multiple.  I am really disappointed with the condition the Meteorites came in.  The pearls are mishappen and the there was an extremely large amount of green dust as well as the "puff" that comes with it was completely SATURATED with product. There was no protective packaging to speak of so the pearls were left to roll around and collide during transit. I am annoyed to say the least. I think I am going to return it and the Hourglass pallet I originally intended to get!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 14, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@jayeme - please let us know how it is - its on my wish list...but I can't figure out what colour lol


  


jayeme said:


> Okay, after much going back and forth, I finally made a decision and spent my last gift card! It was down to the NARS pressed powder or an Hourglass blush.....and I chose....blush! The reasoning being that if I love a pressed powder I will probably use it all and want more but not want to spend so much money on a regular basis, but even if I love the blush lots, well, I will probably never use an entire blush. (But I might want other colors...hmm...didn't think of that....) So, the order is placed! I ordered "mood exposure" and hopefully that is the shade I actually get. I did have to spend $10 out of pocket, but that is a steal for Hourglass! Now I'm excited and impatient and I just want it to go ahead and get here!


I love my Hourglass blush! Color really depends on your skin tone though. I have one of (if not THE) lightest colors and it is divine! I bought it during chic week at Sephora when an Hourglass rep did a makeover on me at their VIB Rouge Spring Social event. It doesn't have a ton of color pay off, but it just gives me that hint of lovely natural rosiness. I love it! Hourglass blushes and powders are seriously the best (although I actually use my blush more)!


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 14, 2014)

@ - I ordered a palette so I'm looking forward to trying that but I think I should have gotten a blush - they look amazing!  next splurge maybe!  I love the idea of a very natural rosiness...would you mind sharing the name of your colour?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 14, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @ - I ordered a palette so I'm looking forward to trying that but I think I should have gotten a blush - they look amazing!  next splurge maybe!  I love the idea of a very natural rosiness...would you mind sharing the name of your colour?


I have the Ethereal Glow color.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 14, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@jayeme - please let us know how it is - its on my wish list...but I can't figure out what colour lol


I know, I had the same problem! I almost went for Ethereal Glow...but I hope Mood Exposure was the right choice!


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 14, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> oh!!  Too many decisions.  I decided to nix the beauty products and can't decide between this coat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice problem to have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! I am Jelly.  I got Laura Mericer scrub and Honey Bath.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 14, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> What a nice problem to have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! I am Jelly.  I got Laura Mericer scrub and Honey Bath.


Ooh, those LM bath products are sooo nice, though. I've been dying to get a full size set for ages!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

I finally made my order I got the Jo Malone Perfume in wildbluebell. The hubby was nice enough to give me his gc so I only paid $10 out of pocket and got it gift wrapped too. Cant wait for it to arrive!


----------

